# Scaner

## ElOrens

Buenas de nuevo.

¿No sabrá alguien cómo poner un scaner Boeder SmartScan Office?

(es un modelo híbrido LPT/USB)

No parece estar soportado por sane y me gustaría ponerlo.

Creo que es una especie de win-escaner que tiene un solo chip para todo el proceso de captura de imagen (normalmente se supone que son dos).

Una vez me "ladró" un driver de windows de boeder que intentaba poner para el XP, siendo un driver de w2000, que no podía poner driver para UMAX    

y no decía claramente el modelo de los que está en SANE.

¿Hay algo en Gentoo que pudiera decirme algo sobre el scaner?

Mil gracias.

----------

## Guest

No esta soportado ni creo que lo este... tengo un amigo que lo tenia y se compro uno nuevo, asegurate de que este soportado por linux, mi amigo se compro un Agfa, suelen estar soportados.

----------

